# Sunday's Soaps-cut photos added



## Bayougirl (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's the soaps I did today, will add cut photos tomorrow.

Rain with goat's milk






Here's the cut





and Northwoods










the house smells great, maybe I should add some Rain to the Northwoods, call it Walking through the Rainy Woods.

Almost have the mantra swirl, just have to stop mixing sooner and swirl earlier, my black was getting a little thick, the rest of the loaf was almost mantra swirls!

thanks for looking.


----------



## opalgirl (Sep 26, 2010)

Those look awesome!  How do you do the green, white and black one?


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 26, 2010)

Those are stunning!  Can't wait to see the cuts pics.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 26, 2010)

PRETTY!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice!! Does Rain fo really smell like the air after the rain??


----------



## cwarren (Sep 26, 2010)

They are both beautiful.. pics after you cit please


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 26, 2010)

I couldn't really tell you, it's been so long since we had any!  Actually, it's a little sweeter, but still a really clean scent.


----------



## sygrid (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't wait to see those cut.  I LOVE making soap but the 'unmolding' and the cutting is the best part for me.  If I make a batch at night I will get up at 3 or 4 am to unmold and cut the soap. I'm wide awake for that.  For these two batches, I'd camp out in the kitchen  

My foot is tapping....

Lorie


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2010)

They both look great but I'm really impressed with the Northwoods. How did you get it it so even? I can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 26, 2010)

How on earth did you get such an even pour on Northwoods?  It's incredible.  I love Northwoods scent.  Can't wait to see cut.


----------



## tomara (Sep 26, 2010)

Those are very nice...A Sunday well spent it seems ;-)


----------



## Bayougirl (Sep 26, 2010)

When DH built my loaf mold, he cut me a piece of wood the same length (inside measurements) and I used that as a divider.  It did start to float up a little when I was pouring both colors at the same time (no extra hands), but worked out pretty well.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2010)

Those are fantastic! I'm so impressed by how they turned out especially the Northwoods. Excellent job on dividing it. If you hadn't said how you did it, I'd have been staring at it and thinking "How did she do that?".


----------



## cmd439 (Sep 26, 2010)

:shock: So pretty!!


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 27, 2010)

Very tricky!!
I love the look of the northwoods.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 27, 2010)

Lovely.  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 27, 2010)

Beautiful Soap :0)


----------



## sygrid (Sep 30, 2010)

Just beautiful...I love blue or blue/green soap, it always looks so fresh to me, tropical.  AND...your swirls are awesome.

Lorie


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous stuff  :shock:


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2010)

Love it! What a nice black!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 2, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 14, 2010)

Stunning!  Very cleaver on the Northwoods!


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful work.
Love your mantra swirl. Not something that I have mastered!


----------



## ToniD (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

